
Glyphs.co – TypeKit for SVGs - masonhipp
https://glyphs.co
======
masonhipp
Hey HN, co-founder of Glyphs here. We're trying to make SVGs much much easier
to use. The SVG format is in a similar place to where font-embedding was years
ago when TypeKit was founded (somewhat complicated, multiple best-practices
based on usage scenario, etc.) and we think there's a big demand for SVG that
works for anyone.

Our app hosts SVG content for you, has a library of our own SVG imagery and
icons, and delivers everything via cacheable JS-injection served through
MaxCDN. Basically: add one line of code to your site and you have all of the
benefits of SVG, one cacheable http-request, and 99% browser compatibility (we
have a PNG fallback built-in).

I would absolutely love to know what you guys think.

